# Found out that many blackpillers are actually religious



## SayNoToRotting (Oct 13, 2019)

To my surprise, that is.


Can't think of anything less based then believing in tales created by hobos from the bronze age.

Defies the usual blackpilled mindset. That is that you are alone in this universe and that nothing great awaits you even after your death, and that your prayers won't be heard.
Also the whole cuckoldry worship thingy...

And of yourse the "special snowflake", "edgy" freethinker mindset that blackpillers like to stand for (and which I approve of for the most part).


So yeah, in this thread I am lashing out on both religion and the blackpill community (at least a bit).


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Oct 13, 2019)

idc tbh we're all going to die at the end of the day


----------



## pisslord (Oct 13, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> idc tbh we're all going to die at the end of the day


Speak for yourself King


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Oct 13, 2019)

pisslord said:


> Speak for yourself King


yass queen


----------



## turkproducer (Oct 13, 2019)

how do you think we are alive then?


----------



## pisslord (Oct 13, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> how do you think we are alive then?


we don't
we are in the plane of immanence


----------



## turkproducer (Oct 13, 2019)

pisslord said:


> we don't
> we are in the plane of immanence


How did we become alive then lol..


----------



## SikKunt (Oct 13, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> how do you think we are alive then?


----------



## pisslord (Oct 13, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> How did we become alive then lol..


'we' 
speak for yourself King


----------



## turkproducer (Oct 13, 2019)

SikKunt said:


>


What created that?


----------



## Bewusst (Oct 13, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> idc tbh we're all going to die at the end of the day


And when the time has come, the so-called 'blackpillers' will ask themselves: "Why did I waste my whole life chasing the illusion of becoming a Chad instead of acting on my given possibilities and leaving the basement once in a while?"


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Oct 13, 2019)

SikKunt said:


>








some modern day scholars within religion accept evolution


----------



## SikKunt (Oct 13, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> What created that?


----------



## turkproducer (Oct 13, 2019)

SikKunt said:


>


what caused the big bang to happen LOL


----------



## SikKunt (Oct 13, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> what caused the big bang to happen LOL


Chance


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Oct 13, 2019)

Bewusst said:


> And when the time has come, the so-called 'blackpillers' will ask themselves: "Why did I waste my whole life chasing the illusion of becoming a Chad instead of acting on my given possibilities and leaving the basement once in a while?"


That is the most brutal blackpill of them all


----------



## turkproducer (Oct 13, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> Chance


No, something must have created the oppurtunity for all this to happen

Think about how many planets in the solar system; then in the galaxy and how many galaxy in universe with possible other universes.


----------



## Catawampus (Oct 13, 2019)

I used to go to church every Sunday. Then the blackpill hit me and now I ldar every Sunday.


----------



## SikKunt (Oct 13, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> No, something must have created the oppurtunity for all this to happen
> 
> Think about how many planets in the solar system; then in the galaxy and how many galaxy in universe with possible other universes.


What created God then?


----------



## pisslord (Oct 13, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> What created God then?


you, King


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Oct 13, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> Chance


statistically, the perfection and sustenance of life and the universe coming into existence is less likely to happen than me having a giant bag of letters, chucking them out and forming a shakespeare play in reverse


----------



## SikKunt (Oct 13, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> statistically, the perfection and sustenance of life and the universe coming into existence is less likely to happen than me having a giant bag of letters, chucking them out and forming a shakespeare play in reverse


I know but there's still a possibility


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Oct 13, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> What created God then?


The very concept of God being created is false, Being uncreated is part of his quality, if he was created he wouldn't be all powerful, therefore he wouldn't be god.


SikKunt said:


> I know but there's still a possibility


cmon brah


----------



## turkproducer (Oct 13, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> What created God then?


The idea of god/allah is that nothing created him, he brought himself into this world/wherever we live and he is the all seeing and omniscient being lol, basically he just exists rather than he was created

But yes I want the answer to the same question, I think about this everyday


----------



## SikKunt (Oct 13, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> The very concept of God being created is false, Being uncreated is part of his quality, if he was created he wouldn't be all powerful, therefore he wouldn't be god.


Well yes but humans gave God that magical attribute, we invented him to be that way.


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Oct 13, 2019)

@turkproducer I personally don't even care if you believe in a conciousness that created the universe, 

but if you believe in the fairy tales from the bronze age then just lol @ you.


----------



## UnderCovrN0rmie (Oct 13, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> statistically, the perfection and sustenance of life and the universe coming into existence is less likely to happen than me having a giant bag of letters, chucking them out and forming a shakespeare play in reverse


what perfection, we can only live on about 1/3 of the planet and almost 0% of the universe as a whole


----------



## SikKunt (Oct 13, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> The idea of god/allah is that nothing created him, he brought himself into this world/wherever we live and he is the all seeing and omniscient being lol, basically he just exists rather than he was created
> 
> But yes I want the answer to the same question, I think about this everyday


Like I said we gave him that attribute, It's not like there's anything else that can create itself.


----------



## turkproducer (Oct 13, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> @turkproducer I personally don't even care if you believe in a conciousness that created the universe,
> 
> but if you believe in the fairy tales from the bronze age then just lol @ you.


My family muslim but yes I don’t know which to believe in, it could be anything


----------



## SikKunt (Oct 13, 2019)

UnderCovrN0rmie said:


> what perfection, we can only live on about 1/3 of the planet and almost 0% of the universe as a whole


Not to mention how God seems to care about what some retards do here on this planet in the middle of nowhere with their penises.


----------



## turkproducer (Oct 13, 2019)

UnderCovrN0rmie said:


> what perfection, we can only live on about 1/3 of the planet and almost 0% of the universe as a whole


Still, life is perfect (at least in the sense your body and brain can repair itself from huge traumas)

Think about how much we have advanced life with medicine and philosophy


SikKunt said:


> Like I said we gave him that attribute, It's not like there's anything else that can create itself.


It wouldn’t be the most amazing thing if there was a being that created himself, life has has bigger mysteries that have been sold


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Oct 13, 2019)

UnderCovrN0rmie said:


> what perfection, we can only live on about 1/3 of the planet and almost 0% of the universe as a whole


we are limited beings


----------



## turkproducer (Oct 13, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> @turkproducer I personally don't even care if you believe in a conciousness that created the universe,
> 
> but if you believe in the fairy tales from the bronze age then just lol @ you.


bro no religions exist from the bronze age lmfao


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Oct 13, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> Not to mention how God seems to care about what some retards do here on this planet in the middle of nowhere with their penises.


Trying to understand the thought process of God as a human being isn't logical


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 13, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> The very concept of God being created is false, Being uncreated is part of his quality, if he was created he wouldn't be all powerful, therefore he wouldn't be god.
> 
> cmon brah


you are well aware of the rhetoric of religion and still atheist ?


----------



## turkproducer (Oct 13, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> Trying to understand the thought process of God as a human being isn't logical


R u christian akh


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Oct 13, 2019)

^ I remember the good ol' days back in 2015 when I myself used to have these type of militant religious debates in the coments under YT videos.

So I can tell y'all from first hand experience that this thread will be bumped to the top for all eternity.


----------



## turkproducer (Oct 13, 2019)

streege said:


> you are well aware of the rhetoric of religion and still atheist ?


R u Hindu


----------



## SikKunt (Oct 13, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> as a human being





GenericChad1444 said:


> Trying to understand the thought process of God as a human being isn't logical


nah but srs this doesn't make a whole lot of sense


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 13, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> Well yes but humans gave God that magical attribute, we invented him to be that way.


the first principle is pure deduction.


----------



## SikKunt (Oct 13, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> ^ I remember the good ol' days back in 2015 when I myself used to have these type of militant religious debates in the coments under YT videos.


Me too I also remember


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Oct 13, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> ^ I remember the good ol' days back in 2015 when I myself used to have these type of militant religious debates in the coments under YT videos.
> 
> So I can tell y'all from first hand experience that this thread will be bumped to the top for all eternity.


haha legit  
At the end of the day I have no problem with what anyone else believes in. as long as I can ldar in peace.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 13, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> R u Hindu


jfl better ro..p


----------



## turkproducer (Oct 13, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> Not to mention how God seems to care about what some retards do here on this planet in the middle of nowhere with their penises.


Don’t you find it odd how religion 2000 years ago was blackpilled on the idea of women losing their pair bond ability if they were having lots of sex with diff men and their own independence, and that it knew that men with families and not sinning was the most happy men could be?


streege said:


> jfl better ro..p


What r u muslim akh


----------



## UnderCovrN0rmie (Oct 13, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> we are limited beings


in an apparently perfectly designed world for us to live in that isn't perfect


turkproducer said:


> Still, life is perfect (at least in the sense your body and brain can repair itself from huge traumas)
> 
> Think about how much we have advanced life with medicine and philosophy


if life's perfect then how come your appendix can just randomly burst one day and the only thing stopping you from dying would be hundreds of years of medical knowledge and a trained professional


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Oct 13, 2019)

I like boobies.


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Oct 13, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> nah but srs this doesn't make a whole lot of sense


my point was if God is an omnipresent all powerful and all knowing being we can't expect to think the same he does


Goblin said:


> I like boobies.








Discussion ends here. We can all agree on this.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 13, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> Don’t you find it odd how religion 2000 years ago was blackpilled on the idea of women losing their pair bond ability if they were having lots of sex with diff men and their own independence, and that it knew that men with families and not sinning was the most happy men could be?
> 
> What r u muslim akh


let's say so. at least the fact is that it's the sole belief that fits historical criticism + falsifiability + Logic and metaphysics without contractions.
but no, i'm not a good practiser if that's the question.


----------



## turkproducer (Oct 13, 2019)

UnderCovrN0rmie said:


> in an apparently perfectly designed world for us to live in that isn't perfect
> 
> if life's perfect then how come your appendix can just randomly burst one day and the only thing stopping you from dying would be hundreds of years of medical knowledge and a trained professional


Life would not be a struggle if it was like that, people interpret this as gods will because you EARN your way into paradise/jannah (this is a perfect life)

Life is not perfect because life is a test for all of us to become perfect people, or at least close to it and then we gain access to heaven in which living there is perfect


streege said:


> let's say so. at least the fact is that it's the sole belief that fits historical criticism + falsifiability + Logic and metaphysics without contractions.
> but no, i'm not a good practiser if that's the question.


Nice one brother, same here, i’m probably the worst sinner in my family.


----------



## UnderCovrN0rmie (Oct 13, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> Life would not be a struggle if it was like that, people interpret this as gods will because you EARN your way into paradise/jannah (this is a perfect life)
> 
> Life is not perfect because life is a test for all of us to become perfect people, or at least close to it and then we gain access to heaven in which living there is perfect


so life isn't perfect, now? You just said it was, now it's not perfect but it's okay because it's meant to be like that?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 13, 2019)

UnderCovrN0rmie said:


> in an apparently perfectly designed world for us to live in that isn't perfect


a believer will answer you that it exactly why its perfect : it lets the free will to act.
since what's the point of beeing judged without free will, ie responsibility? only injustice and if god does exist he can't be injust because it's verily a part of his essence.
and for it you have to have in power and act the possibility of doing and seeing good and Bad, perfection and imperfections which lead to the opposite.


----------



## turkproducer (Oct 13, 2019)

UnderCovrN0rmie said:


> so life isn't perfect, now? You just said it was, now it's not perfect but it's okay because it's meant to be like that?


I said life perfect in the sense we advanced so far with medicine and philosophy, but no there is many injustices in world lol


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 13, 2019)

I’m spiritual leaning towards Buddhism still haven’t decided yet


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 13, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> I’m spiritual leaning towards Buddhism still haven’t decided yet


whatever your belief is, the least rational position is atheism in a metaphysical approach , ie arguing without proving that there is not a creator / a first principle.

and the more people learn about metaphysics and belief and the more they are respectful of each others so it's always a win-win


----------



## turkproducer (Oct 13, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> I’m spiritual leaning towards Buddhism still haven’t decided yet


That’s a way of life not religion, how does it claim that the world came about?


----------



## Peachy (Oct 13, 2019)

Tr00 blackpillers are apatheist


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 13, 2019)

streege said:


> whatever your belief is, the dumbest position is atheism in a metaphysical approach , ie arguing without proving that there is not a creator / a first principle.
> 
> and the more people learn about metaphysics and belief and the more they are respectful of each others so it's always a win-win


There’s IS something out there it’s stupid to not even understand that.

Besides that I was an atheist and all that shit a couple years ago but I had some supernatural experiences which convinced me otherwise


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 13, 2019)

Peachy said:


> Tr00 blackpillers are apatheist


i'm asexual bro


----------



## Peachy (Oct 13, 2019)

streege said:


> i'm asexual bro


I'm trisexual


----------



## turkproducer (Oct 13, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> There’s IS something out there it’s stupid to not even understand that.
> 
> Besides that I was an atheist and all that shit a couple years ago but I had some supernatural experiences which convinced me otherwise


How that happen, with drug?


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 13, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> How that happen, with drug?


No this was before I was even doing drugs 



turkproducer said:


> That’s a way of life not religion, how does it claim that the world came about?


This world is a lesson or a test to grow and learn. everything returns back to the wheel of samsara to get reborn again until you attain enlightenment aka nirvana to be free of the suffering of existence


----------



## turkproducer (Oct 13, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> No this was before I was even doing drugs
> 
> 
> This world is a lesson or a test to grow and learn. everything returns back to the wheel of samsara to get reborn again until you attain enlightenment aka nirvana to be free of the suffering of existence


What made u choose buddhism ?


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Oct 13, 2019)

where are my fellow catholic chads at


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 13, 2019)

6ft1 said:


> where are my fellow catholic chads at


slaying irl


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 13, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> What made u choose buddhism ?


Just reading into different religions and practices I resonate with this the most for some reason 

I haven’t chosen anything yet I’m still researching more into spirituality before I make my choice I just currently feel closer to Buddhism


----------



## turkproducer (Oct 13, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> Just reading into different religions and practices I resonate with this the most for some reason
> 
> I haven’t chosen anything yet I’m still researching more into spirituality before I make my choice I just currently feel closer to Buddhism


What does buddhism say about how the world/universe was created


----------



## reptiles (Oct 13, 2019)

SikKunt said:


>







Below plank scale if you think it's all just chance that is varitional change every bloody time you have more chance of a meteor destroying the earth a 100 times than this


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 13, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> What does buddhism say about how the world/universe was created


I just explained it to you

There are different realms your born into based on your karma from the wheel of samsara in order to grow and learn as a person until you achieve nirvana and are finally free from suffering


----------



## turkproducer (Oct 13, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> I just explained it to you
> 
> There are different realms your born into based on your karma from the wheel of samsara in order to grow and learn as a person until you achieve nirvana and are finally free from suffering


Idk how this explains how buddhism thinks the world came about, where is the talk of someone or smth creating life/world etc


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 13, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> Idk how this explains how buddhism thinks the world came about, where is the talk of someone or smth creating life/world etc


There’s no god or creator in Buddhism your thinking about it from a western standpoint 

This world is just one of the realms of existence in which you are born into to learn and grow and make steps towards leaving the wheel of samsara


----------



## turkproducer (Oct 13, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> There’s no god or creator in Buddhism your thinking about it from a western standpoint
> 
> This world is just one of the realms of existence in which you are born into to learn and grow and make steps towards leaving the wheel of samsara


Yeah I am familiar with the whole “karma means you are either born as an animal plant or human or enlightened man” it just hard to differentiate which religion is correct 🤔


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 13, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> Yeah I am familiar with the whole “karma means you are either born as an animal plant or human or enlightened man” it just hard to differentiate which religion is correct 🤔


It’s really just a personal choice at the end of the day


----------



## turkproducer (Oct 13, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> It’s really just a personal choice at the end of the day


Yeah but the chances of hell being true and then being damned for eternity just because of location is scary


----------



## UnderCovrN0rmie (Oct 13, 2019)

streege said:


> a believer will answer you that it exactly why its perfect : it lets the free will to act.
> since what's the point of beeing judged without free will, ie responsibility? only injustice and if god does exist he can't be injust because it's verily a part of his essence.
> and for it you have to have in power and act the possibility of doing and seeing good and Bad, perfection and imperfections which lead to the opposite.


but what's the point of an unfair test (a billioniare's son is goig to have a way easier time than a 2/10 curry manlet in rural india) if God's all kowing anyway, he already knows whether you and I are going to heaven or hell so why not just put us there to begin with


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Oct 13, 2019)

UnderCovrN0rmie said:


> but what's the point of an unfair test (a billioniare's son is goig to have a way easier time than a 2/10 curry manlet in rural india) if God's all kowing anyway, he already knows whether you and I are going to heaven or hell so why not just put us there to begin with


if he put you there to begin with, would you argue that he is unjust?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 13, 2019)

UnderCovrN0rmie said:


> but what's the point of an unfair test (a billioniare's son is goig to have a way easier time than a 2/10 curry manlet in rural india) if God's all kowing anyway, he already knows whether you and I are going to heaven or hell so why not just put us there to begin with


knowing everything =! imposing everything.
he knows but you have relative free will - quite a long philosophical concept i can give you références if needed.
this Said, it only rely upon to acquire the actions who will lead to hell or paradise, to pleasure or suffering.
and why are there differences among people ?
first because this test according to believers is not about materialism and even more, it is said that rich people will have more struggle in a religious approach to.have good deeds than poors or ungifted.

second is that everyone of us are touched by some stravation, some difficulties, some diseases. even - and i would say even more when we see what celebrity can lead - the billionnaire, giga chad, 7 ft.
this justice is all.about EQUITY
because blind equality as tout seems to prone, only leads to injustice.
so the more you struggle and are steadfast the better will be tour récompense.
and if it's true the recompense mogs hard any priviledge here since nothing last here, it's the reign of contingent compared to eternity.

that's what a believer coule answer to you imo


----------



## UnderCovrN0rmie (Oct 13, 2019)

streege said:


> knowing everything =! imposing everything.
> he knows but you have relative free will - quite a long philosophical concept i can give you références if needed.
> this Said, it only rely upon to acquire the actions who will lead to hell or paradise, to pleasure or suffering.
> and why are there differences among people ?
> ...


Yeah, that makes sense, but God literally knows whether you'll pass his test or not, I don't see the point in testing something when you already know what'll be the answer. Just seems like a really weak justification for bad things existing in the world tbhtbhngl


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 13, 2019)

UnderCovrN0rmie said:


> Yeah, that makes sense, but God literally knows whether you'll pass his test or not, I don't see the point in testing something when you already know what'll be the answer. Just seems like a really weak justification for bad things existing in the world tbhtbhngl


in a philosophical approach - long to detail -, there is no contradiction between his omniscience and relative free will - with the famous theory of acquisition.

and some belief Said that we have chosen to life, in power ie without existing in act, to live before even beeing created.
this meaning that afterall, it was our choice but we have forgotten.


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Oct 13, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> ^ I remember the good ol' days back in 2015 when I myself used to have these type of militant religious debates in the coments under YT videos.
> 
> So I can tell y'all from first hand experience that this thread will be bumped to the top for all eternity.



3 pages in less than 2 hours.

The prophecy is true.


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Oct 13, 2019)

UnderCovrN0rmie said:


> Yeah, that makes sense, but God literally knows whether you'll pass his test or not, I don't see the point in testing something when you already know what'll be the answer. Just seems like a really weak justification for bad things existing in the world tbhtbhngl


I understand where you're coming from here, but I believe this is where it is crucial to accompany this line of thinking with God's overall nature. By distinguishing the concept of him 'testing' us from his other qualities such as 'all knowing/all powerful/all loving' you're limited to a conclusion where God is evil and unfair. If you were to accept the overall nature of God you'd accept the fact that the way he operates is far different to ours. On the outside, and from a human standpoint it looks unjust, but to God it may not be so. Him 'testing' his creation despite prior knowledge therefore looks wrong to us because we're thinking about it from a perspective that is human and limited.The issue with this however, is the simple split of whether you're willing to accept the concept of God and his qualities or not, whether it be in the context of debate or otherwise.


----------



## HighTierNormie (Oct 13, 2019)

dont rely on God or government for anything thats my motto


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Oct 13, 2019)

HighTierNormie said:


> dont rely on God or government for anything thats my motto


regardless of wether or not that's true or not, it's exactly what I expect a blackpilled person to say. It fits with the rest much more.


----------



## HighTierNormie (Oct 13, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> By distinguishing the concept of him 'testing' us from his other qualities such as 'all knowing/all powerful/all loving' you're limited to a conclusion where God is evil and unfair. If you were to accept the overall nature of God you'd accept the fact that the way he operates is far different to ours.


so God is nice when he isnt testing us?


----------



## eduardkoopman (Oct 13, 2019)

Religions are human made concepts, 100%.
Most lack alot of proof, on their core concepts. And thus religion has little to do with truth. It's a cope Though for many people. Truth sucks to much, and will not make one happy. While copeing with religion can make some people happy or relaxed.


----------



## HighTierNormie (Oct 13, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> regardless of wether or not that's true or not, it's exactly what I expect a blackpilled person to say. It fits with the rest much more.


honestly i do believe in God but i dont think he's the type to give people what they pray for and why should he? we are as lesser than ants to him and if we were to be made in his image than we should also be all caring but we clearly aren't even before original sin humans wanted to dethrone god by eating the apple


----------



## eduardkoopman (Oct 13, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> What created that?


Just because there is no answer to that (i'm not even dure, maybe ther is).
Doesn't mean the religuous answers or concepts are correct.


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Oct 13, 2019)

HighTierNormie said:


> so God is nice when he isnt testing us?


It was the way it was worded. I meant we must take into account his overall nature when discussing him 'testing' us. I.e-he's all knowing/more knowledgeable than us, thus him testing us and his reasons to do so are because he knows better and what is better for us as well as simply consisting of more knowledge. Obviously, other attributes need to be taken into account.


----------



## HighTierNormie (Oct 13, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> it was the way it was worded. I meant we must take into account his overall nature when discussing him 'testing' us. I.e-he's all knowing/more knowledgeable than us, thus him testing us and his reasons to do so are because he knows better/more than us.


what you mean to say is that he's definition of right and wrong may not align with us but we dont know what is truly right because we dont know enough?


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Oct 13, 2019)

HighTierNormie said:


> what you mean to say is that he's definition of right and wrong may not align with us but we dont know what is truly right because we dont know enough?


That's part of it yh. We don't know enough and more importantly _can't _know enough.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Oct 13, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> What does buddhism say about how the world/universe was created


I know, because I'm regular visitor of Buddhist Temple and read plenty about it. In general, i like the meditation and some othere things.

The Buddhist concept about it, is incorrect by the way. Because it lacks proof, and there is likely plenty counter proof (this counts for all religions).

Overall, the Buddhist concept is causation for creation. It's a long concept.
Or offically: the chain of co-dependant origination.
which states that all _dharmas_ ("phenomena") arise in dependence upon other _dharmas_: "if this exists, that exists; if this ceases to exist, that also ceases to exist".
The total list, one can read here: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pratītyasamutpāda


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 13, 2019)

Christ is Lord brahs

You either see it or you don't, clearly there is intelligent design behind all this.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Oct 13, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> it just hard to differentiate which religion is correct 🤔


Non are correct. 
Of you are looking for truth. Go the following route (truth can be very unhappy , religion is a much more happy cope often):
1. Do they provide proof with their claim? Or is there proof out there for their claim?
2. If answer is "no". Then it's untrue.
3. If it's "Yes". Then see how legit and replicated it is/was. And accept it as the, if so.

They sometimes play the trick: "there is no proof against the claim". Which is a fault approach imo. The one making a claim , has the burden of the proof.

It's imo like saying. "Well, you can 't proof you didn't rape my mom, so it's true that you my mom". While there is no way to disproof such things.


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Oct 13, 2019)

eduardkoopman said:


> I know, because I'm regular visitor of Buddhist Temple and read plenty about it. In general, i like the meditation and some othere things.
> 
> The Buddhist concept about it, is incorrect by the way. Because it lacks proof, and there is likely plenty counter proof (this counts for all religions).
> 
> ...


Since buddhism doesn't really have a governing body, what is the view on issues like capital punishment,abortion,war,poverty etc?


----------



## disillusioned (Oct 13, 2019)

They are coping. They know they are genetic shit so they use religion as a form of cope. Religion is the ultimate cope tbh.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Oct 13, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> Since buddhism doesn't really have a governing body, what is the view on issues like capital punishment,abortion,war,poverty etc?


The sutta's from the tipatika's (like 5 books) are generally seen as what is closet To the actual teachings of the Buddha.

*Death sentence. Taking life or causing to take life is seen as an highly immoral act (first vow of what not to do as an Buddhist). So, it's viewed as negative. Some exceptions are seen al less bad.
*Abortion. Nothing directly about that one. It all depends on if one sees the foetus as a human being or living being. Overall most Buddhist see it as immoral, since some see it as a living being and some see it as a potential living human that's prevented. (Human life is seen as verey precious, because humans have great capability to learn an develop mentally (according to the Buddha).
*War. It often involves killing and stealing. So highly immoral. Defense is not seen as so bad.
*Poverty. It's seen as part of existence and life. And also when experiencing poverty, it might be due to past "bad" actions comming back as effect. The concept of karma. Which basically is a concept of: cause and effect. But they believe that in this life one might experience the effect that has a cause in a previous life. So this I see makes it for some people easier to cope with bad fortune, they then accept it's consequence of something bad they did in the past (like, in previous life they maybe beat up someone unrightfully causing that person to have a disfigured face, and now the payback is that they are born with a subhuman face.)


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 13, 2019)

Yeah religion is man-made rubbish but you're delusional if you think we're alone here considering how big space is.


----------



## Bennett (Oct 13, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> @turkproducer I personally don't even care if you believe in a conciousness that created the universe,
> 
> but if you believe in the fairy tales from the bronze age then just lol @ you.


Most of them are hyperbole meant to teach lessons


----------



## UnderCovrN0rmie (Oct 13, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> I understand where you're coming from here, but I believe this is where it is crucial to accompany this line of thinking with God's overall nature. By distinguishing the concept of him 'testing' us from his other qualities such as 'all knowing/all powerful/all loving' you're limited to a conclusion where God is evil and unfair. If you were to accept the overall nature of God you'd accept the fact that the way he operates is far different to ours. On the outside, and from a human standpoint it looks unjust, but to God it may not be so. Him 'testing' his creation despite prior knowledge therefore looks wrong to us because we're thinking about it from a perspective that is human and limited.The issue with this however, is the simple split of whether you're willing to accept the concept of God and his qualities or not, whether it be in the context of debate or otherwise.


I don't think he has to be evil if both of those statements are true, I just think it makes him a time waster because any good or evil we do here will be completely dwarfed by what heaven or hell are like.


----------



## Cretinous (Oct 13, 2019)

you'd be surprised how compatible it is with christian theology and philosophy.


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 13, 2019)

I don't.


----------



## Deleted member 2745 (Oct 13, 2019)

Relegion was created as cope, ad a set of rules to guide the mindless monkeys called the average human, within a dark and extremely hard time for survival as a human.
Times where we died at age of 30
In times of hunger and plague etc.
I believe it was created by extremely high iq people for the Time (and probably in history), which understood the human nature, and the need for a all mighty dictatorship being, to be afraid of.
But then it got twisted and manipulated by mkre height IQ people, which saw the immense power of such abstract idea as god


----------



## godsmistake (Oct 14, 2019)

heathens


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Oct 14, 2019)

Gudru said:


> we're alone here considering how big space is.


I didn't mean to drag aliens into this shit.


Cretinous said:


> you'd be surprised how compatible it is with christian theology and philosophy.


I guess in terms of conservative social structures and shit, then yes.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 14, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> I didn't mean to drag aliens into this shit.
> 
> I guess in terms of conservative social structures and shit, then yes.


Ahh nvm then. I mean I dont think the concept of a deity/creator is weird but religion is definitely manmade


----------

